# Starting a Whitetails Unlimited Chapter in Minot ND



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Since there beginning in 1982, Whitetails Unlimited has remained vigilant in achieving there mission, and they have taken tremendous strides toward accomplishing there goals. When it comes to the white-tailed deer and its environment, there degree of professionalism, dedication, and financial support has earned them the reputation of being the nation's premier whitetail organization. There mission is to raise funds in support of:

I) A national educational campaign designed to address and instill in the general public, with emphasis on youth, a basic understanding of practical conservation measures.

II) Promote the acquisition, restoration, and management of wildlife habitat.

III) Preserve the hunting tradition for future generations.

If this interest you and you want to know more info on the up and coming chapter please send me a pm.

The first week of January Larry Yost the Whitetails Unlimited Field Director for North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Western Iowa & Western Minnesota will be meeting with us to explain how we can work together and raise money for education, conservation and the preservation of the hunting tradition.

Sincerely,
Joshua K. Jeffreys
:beer:


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

do you know if fargo has a WU?


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

They are in the process of starting one as we speak...


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

thats good to hear. we need more groups like these.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm in brother... I can't wait to get this chapter started up. When you have a passion for the sport as much as I do, it's great see an organization come to town and help educate the community and provide programs to better the sport.

I hope there's a lot of interest for this here in Minot.

Keep the sport running strong and participate in these organizations...


----------

